#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-02
!RichiH:*! Hi all. I just wanted to remind everyone that the design contests for pdpc & freenode are still running! Join us in #freenode-design to talk about your ideas and concepts, submissions go to design@freenode.net - And yes, there is a prize. Good luck and thank you for choosing freenode motor company!
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-03
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/dmwaters)- {global notice} Hi all! Our sponsor for our EU hub needs to do some emergency maintenence. We need to do some rerouting and this will be very noisy. Sorry for the inconvenience, and thank you for using freenode!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-04
* Signon time  :    Mon Mar 26 07:43:18 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Apr  4 05:59:49 2007
* Total uptime :    8d 22h 16m 31s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 06:02am
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/dmwaters)- {global notice} Hi all! Freenode is currently looking for more leaf and hub servers for both the US and Europe, as well as AU and other countries. If you would be interested in possibley hosting a server, please see 'http://freenode.net/hosting_ircd.shtml' for more information.
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! for those  who saw my earlier global and couldn't reach the website, it's up and working again.
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-05
[Ezep(n=dsl@201-212-186-238.net.prima.net.ar)]  help
